# Stepping down - Richard (mighTy Tee) South Coast Rep



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

All,

Its with regret i have to announce that Richard (aka - mighTy Tee) has decided to call it a day and step down from repping his local area of the South Coast.

Richard has done a brilliant job in his time as a Rep, organising some good local meets, and some bigger events that promoted the TTOC over the years such as Poole : TT's on the Quay.

I wish Richard the best in his hobbies and activities which he does outside of the car club, and hopefully he will be sticking around and getting involved when he can.

All the best

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

sorry to see you go Richard wishing all the best


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I sincerely hope you'll reconsider Richard! I can't imagine the club without you :?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Rich, cheers for your advice and help with events that have crossed the borders a bit - I'm a local lad stuck in the big smoke and can't help reverting to type now and then!  Sorry to hear you're passing the baton and hope there can be a worthy successor!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks guys, Phil sorry I never got to your meets, but I will still be around if you need advice. I am keeping the TT so going nowhere car wise. However I have always been trying to balance my 2 hobbies, Fast Cars and Slow Boats, so rather than buying a brand new fully loaded R8 or even a nearly new Lambo we have gone and bought the below which is currently en-route from the manufacturers to us...


----------

